
Ask HN: How do I relocate to USA and get company to sponsor working visa - ufoleet
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a European Citizen with 5 years of professional development experience.<p>Within Europe, it&#x27;s quite easy to open up your profile on LinkedIn by the end of a day, be approached by countless of recruiters. On top of that, there&#x27;s both honeypot.io and talent.io where companies send you requests directly.<p>However, when I started looking into roles within USA, I notice that most of the companies are unwilling to sponsor visas.<p>Me and my wife have both dreamt about relocating to Chicago.<p>Does any of you know of any recruitment agencies who specialise with overseas IT recruitment which provide assistance with obtaining H1B visa?<p>I&#x27;d be forever grateful for any help in pointing me in the right direction!
======
avip
This is not in any way answering your question, but do consider changing
course to Canada &| Australia, both of which have established immigration
programs that may make the move much smoother. Also there is much talk about
revoking H1B spouse work permit - this will ensure your life in the USA will
be a nightmare.

~~~
pm24601
Yeah. What avip said. As a US citizen this saddens me. A Russian friend easily
got into Australia and is on path to citizenship.

Travel between US & (Canada|Australia) is easier than probably any other
country.

